# Bissanzeiger Sound?



## _Carphunter_ (11. September 2007)

Hallo,
Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite wo man Bissanzeiger Sounds runterladen kann weil ich kenne da Seiten wie zb.


www.kbrause.gmxhome.de 
www.angelportal-essen.de  (im intro)
www.kbrause.gmxhome.de/delkimsound.htm

kann diese Seiten leider irgendwie nicht öffen wen ihr das könnt könntet ihr mir bitte per E-Mail oder icq dich Töne schicken die es gibt will unbedingt welche haben. Danke im vorraus

E-Mail : Passy_Moeller@web.de
ICQ : 376-018-191

Gruß Passy|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

ich kann das auch irgendwie nicht öffen!


----------



## grintz (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Gibts mittlerweile auch Klingeltöne für die Dinger ?! |kopfkrat Wo das noch hinführen soll...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

ja nur die frage is wo es die gibt!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## k1ng (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

da geht keine seite von dir, weder im IE oder firefox (c:


----------



## KaiAllround (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Und wofür sollen die gut sein? Gibts Bißanzeiger mit update funktion?


----------



## _Carphunter_ (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

mhm schade also in einem anderen Forum habe ich gelesen das sie die Sounds Superfinden also müssen sie ja bei denen  geklappt haben


----------



## _Carphunter_ (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

sind klingeltöne =) fürs Handy


----------



## KaiAllround (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



_Carphunter_ schrieb:


> sind klingeltöne =) fürs Handy




lol.....:g


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

da kann man googlen bis man blöd wird!

NIX!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

phil,du sollst fischen und net musik hören.....


----------



## schleienjäger (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

ne ne die jugend von heute,wen ich das gepiepse hören will geh ich ans wasser.da beist wenigstens ein fisch,ist die schönste musik in meinen ohren aber aufm handy nein danke.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

toll wenn es mitten in der Nacht anfängt zu piepen, man aus den schlaf gerissen wird und man zur Angel rennt und anhaut... obwohl es nur das Handy war:q


----------



## carpcatcher07 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Wieso nehmt ihr nicht einfach das piepsen auf? und speichert es als Klingelton?


----------



## carpcatcher07 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Habs jetzt mal mit dem computer aufgenommen.

http://fishit.beeven.de/Bissanzeiger.mp3


----------



## bennie (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

habt ihr zu wenig bisse? geht stippen


----------



## Blauzahn (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Also ich hab meine Bissanzeiger MP3-fähig gemacht und je nach Fisch wird das passende abgespielt.
Zur Auswahl stehen:
Karpfen - Alles nur geklaut (Prinzen) 
Aal - Schmidtchen Schleicher (irgend´son Holländer)
Wels - Dicke (Westernhagen)
Forelle - Die Forelle (Franz Schubert - Originalmittschnitt)
Fehlbiss - La- La- Lasst euch nicht verarschen.... 
Bei Rückfragen einfach ein Mail an:
sachengibts@humbug.de

Zwinkernden Gruß...


----------



## Spector (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Hallo!

Bei mir liegen auf der platte noch klingeltöne rum....sind wohl von  Delkim und Foxbissanzeigern.
Bei Intresse PN


----------



## KaiAllround (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Also ich hab meine Bissanzeiger MP3-fähig gemacht und je nach Fisch wird das passende abgespielt.
> Zur Auswahl stehen:
> Karpfen - Alles nur geklaut (Prinzen)
> Aal - Schmidtchen Schleicher (irgend´son Holländer)
> ...



Woher willst du wissen welcher Fisch beißt? LoL....-.....


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen welcher Fisch beißt? LoL....-.....


kamera am blei eingebaut.


----------



## KaiAllround (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



fantazia schrieb:


> kamera am blei eingebaut.



Und dann Funkübertragung an die Bißanzeiger und die Bißanzeiger mit Fischerkennungs funktion....:m 


LooL


----------



## fantazia (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> Und dann Funkübertragung an die Bißanzeiger und die Bißanzeiger mit Fischerkennungs funktion....:m
> 
> 
> LooL


genau:q.


----------



## _Carphunter_ (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



bennie schrieb:


> habt ihr zu wenig bisse? geht stippen


 

Nee habe Genung Biss keine Sorge aber das Feeling ist doch geiil wenn man es sogar bei der Arbeit oder während der Freizeit hört :m


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

gibtr es eigl bissanzeiger wo man die töne raufspielen kann??


----------



## KaiAllround (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> gibtr es eigl bissanzeiger wo man die töne raufspielen kann??




So ein scheiß da kannste das Angeln auch gleich sein lassen... Ich finde man soll die Bißanzeigersounds so lassen wie sie sind was Geileres gibt es gar nicht wenn man in der Nacht beim Angeln von diesen Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep Gewägt wir oder? Und nicht z.b. von Bau auf Bau auf Bau auf Bau auf Freie deutsch jugend Bau auf....:q


----------



## friggler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



KaiAllround schrieb:


> So ein scheiß da kannste das Angeln auch gleich sein lassen... Ich finde man soll die Bißanzeigersounds so lassen wie sie sind was Geileres gibt es gar nich...


DAS kann nur ein Ahnungsloser sagen, oder jemand der einen annehmbaren Piepton im Bissanzeiger hat|motz:

Habe mir mal ein Set gekauft 3 Bissanzeiger + Sounderbox....
Am Forellenteich ausprobiert und auch recht schnell einen Biss bekommen-
Da hätte es mich fast umgehauen... 

Die Sounderbox hat als Piepser eine Melodie....


































JINGLE BELLS#q:c

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## icecream (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

lol.. und meine carpsounder spielen mozart...


----------



## KaiAllround (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



friggler schrieb:


> DAS kann nur ein Ahnungsloser sagen, oder jemand der einen annehmbaren Piepton im Bissanzeiger hat|motz:
> 
> Habe mir mal ein Set gekauft 3 Bissanzeiger + Sounderbox....
> Am Forellenteich ausprobiert und auch recht schnell einen Biss bekommen-
> ...




Da haste mit sicherheit welche bei OBI für amre gekauft....#d#d#d


----------



## friggler (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*


Jepp, stimmt schon fast...
Zwar nicht bei Obi, aber es sind schon günstige gewesen.:m
Einzeln betrieben sind die ganz OK, Ich habe auch nur minimale Ansprüche an die Dinger, aber die Sounderbox mit Jingle Bells ist echt peinlich...
Wobei...Wenn da "Ich bin froh dass Ich kein Dicker bin..."dudeln würde wäre es auch nicht optimal. Thunderstruck würde mir mehr zusagen...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## KaiAllround (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



friggler schrieb:


> Jepp, stimmt schon fast...
> Zwar nicht bei Obi, aber es sind schon günstige gewesen.:m
> Einzeln betrieben sind die ganz OK, Ich habe auch nur minimale Ansprüche an die Dinger, aber die Sounderbox mit Jingle Bells ist echt peinlich...
> Wobei...Wenn da "Ich bin froh dass Ich kein Dicker bin..."dudeln würde wäre es auch nicht optimal. Thunderstruck würde mir mehr zusagen...
> ...



Jo hehehe.....:q:q Mach doch eine Schnur zu Weinachten durch und befestige es an der Tür und wenn jemand rein kommt....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pernod (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*



_Carphunter_ schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch eine Seite wo man Bissanzeiger Sounds runterladen kann?


 
Schau mal hier ---> http://www.fishingphone.co.uk/


----------



## acker_666 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Hier sind noch zwei die ich mal von meinen Behr Bissanzeigern 
gemacht habe.

www.1head.de/load/bitesound_1000.mp3
www.1head.de/load/bitesound_2000.mp3


----------



## icecream (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

sachen gibts.. sind aufjedenfall gut gelungen...


----------



## _Carphunter_ (13. September 2007)

*AW: Bissanzeiger Sound?*

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe Thema hat sich erledigt habe jetz ein paar Sounds aber vielen Danke euch allen =)


----------

